# Farben ersetzen - digitale Lackierung



## DanFighter (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne die Farben des Bikesauf diesem Foto verändern.
Sozusagen eine digitale Lackierung. Es sollen aber die Konturen und Schattierungen erhalten bleiben. Einfach mit dem Lasso auswählen und dann füllen sieht ja nicht real aus.

Beispielsweise sollen die Felgen orange und die weißen Teile der Kunststoffteile ebenfalls orange !

Ein Bild in besserer Auflösung könnt ihr hier sehen !
http://www.mdoubleyou.de/gsx1000r_gross.JPG

Gruß

danfighter


----------



## Gudy (18. Oktober 2005)

janz einfach----
auswahl um die farbe erstellen die geändert werden soll dann Farbton / Sättigung oder Einstellungen umstellen, einfach testen.....


----------



## DanFighter (18. Oktober 2005)

Das Suzuki R hast du aber mit "lackiert" !
Das ist ja das schwierige !

Alle Teile so zu lackieren, als wären sie in Wirklichkeit lackiert worden.

danfighter


----------



## rundes kipfal (18. Oktober 2005)

Sagen wir mal du willst das Blau Orange umfärben.

 Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen, bzw. per Hand auswählen (am besten mit dem Pfadwerkzeug)
 Ein Orange auswählen, Strg/Apfeltaste + U drücken -> "Einfärben" -> Fertig.


 Sollte man jedoch mit Google bzw. der Forensuche sehr einfach finden.


----------



## hotschen (18. Oktober 2005)

Einfacher und komfortabler geht das mit Einstellunsebenen. Entweder Farbton Sättigung (Häkchen bei Färben setzen und ggf. schon die zu färbenden Farbtöne auswählen) oder Volltonfarbe (und den Ebenenmodus auf Farbe stellen). Nun die Maske invertieren und deine zu lackierenden Teile mit dem Pinsel einfärben. 
Vorteil 1: Original bleibt erhalten
Vorteil 2: Farbton jederzeit änderbar
Vorteil 3: Maske jederzeit änderbar (+zusätzlicher Vektormaske!)


----------



## Gudy (19. Oktober 2005)

du musst eben jedes Teil einzeln machen und je mehr zeit du opferst, desto genauer / besser wird es eben....


----------



## C4T (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

hast ja jetzt schon genug Tipps bekommen.
Ich habs auch mal auf die schnelle gemacht.
Sehr grob, aber dafür auch in 5 Minuten fertig gewesen.

Arbeitsschritte:

- Bild Duplizieren
- STRG + U (Farbton/Sättigung) und den gewünschten Farbton einstellen.
- Ebenenmaske anlegen und  mit nem grossen Pinsel grob deine Konturen umfahren.
Danach noch mit nem kleineren Pinsel die Konturen exakt abfahren.

Zack, Bild fertig.
Ich habe mir das mit dem Markieren der Teile gespart, weil ich kein bock drauf hatte *g*
Waren ja eh nur 3 Teile um zu lackieren.
Du siehst, es gibt zich verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Versuchs mal mit einer der hier aufgelisteten Varianten und poste dann das Bild.

Gruss,
C4T


----------



## DanFighter (19. Oktober 2005)

Habe ich soweit schon hinbekommen.
Nur die Farben sind nicht immer real ! D.h. wenn ich beispielsweisedieFelgen in einkräftiges Orangefärben will und die Kunstoffteile (blau) ebenfalls in ein orange färben will, dann ist dies nicht möglich, da die Veränderung der Farbe über den Schieberegler nicht die Farbe ergibt, bzw.enthält.


Habe gelesen das man die Farbe Schwarz (Felgen) nicht einfärben kann !

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe ! 

Gruß

danfighter


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2005)

Da hast du recht. Bei "echtem" Schwarz sind einfach keine Informationen vorhanden, die verändert werden können, da physikalisch gesehen kein Licht - jeglicher Wellenlänge - vorhanden ist.
Wenn du die Felgen allerdings auswählst und bei dem Dialog "Farbton/Sättigung" die "Lab-Helligkeit" erhöhst, dürftest du ein einigermaßen gutes Ergebnis bekommen ... auch bei Schwarz.


----------



## DanFighter (19. Oktober 2005)

Habe mich mal an dem Bild versucht,aber leider grauenhaftes Ergebnis !

Sieht aus als hätte ich mit Malstiften drübergemalt ! Völlig unnatürlich !


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Oktober 2005)

Welche Füllmethode hast du denn angewandt? Ich würde dir spontan und ohne Gewähr mal "Farbe" oder "Ineinanderkopieren" empfehlen.


----------



## rundes kipfal (19. Oktober 2005)

Das hast du aber niemals mit Strg + U gemacht oder?

 Am besten wählst du in der Farbpalette (das was am Standardmäßig in der Werkzeugleiste Schwarz/Weiß eingestellt ist) die Farbe aus die du haben möchtest, drückst Strg + U und machst bei "Färben" ein Häkchen, daunn musst du noch die Sättigung einstellen.

 Damit sollte es von einem realen Foto nicht zu unterscheiden sein.


----------

